# JAVA-RamVerbrauch ohne Risiken einschränken



## Cheefrocker (4. Sep 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben eine Java-Anwendung die so im Schnitt 200-600 MB im laufenden Betrieb belegt. Wie kann ich den Speicherzugriff effizient und ohne Risiken einschränken? Die Anwendung soll max. 200MB verbrauchen und dann auch nicht mehr swappen. Grund: Nutzung von Terminalserver wo auf einem Server viele User arbeiten.

Folgende Parameter werden bereits verwendet. Hier scheint aber der Verbrauch trotzdem drüber zu liegen.
-Xincgc -Xms128M -Xmx128M -XX:MaxPermSize=100M


----------



## bygones (4. Sep 2009)

a) speicherfreundlich programmieren
b) hoffen dass die Anwendung an sich nicht mehr speicher braucht
c) swappen wird schwierig... kein speicher da -> Programm fliegt mit OutOfMemory um die Ohren


----------



## Cheefrocker (4. Sep 2009)

Aber wenn ich schon xmx angeben, warum frisst er trotzdem mehr speicher?


----------



## bygones (4. Sep 2009)

Cheefrocker hat gesagt.:


> Aber wenn ich schon xmx angeben, warum frisst er trotzdem mehr speicher?



xmx gibt nur den heap space an...
JVM Tuning



> Heap size does not determine the amount of memory your process uses


----------



## Cheefrocker (4. Sep 2009)

Gibt es eine möglichlichkeit dann die reelen maximalen Speicherverbrauch  anzugeben?

Den Rest soll es dann ggf. swappen!


----------



## maki (4. Sep 2009)

> Gibt es eine möglichlichkeit dann die reelen maximalen Speicherverbrauch anzugeben?


Kannst ja mal Rumprobieren was mit XMX dann wirklich rauskommt.



> Den Rest soll es dann ggf. swappen!


Das ist Aufgabe des OS, nicht der JVM.


----------

